
Android Is Either “Winning” Because Apple Is Letting It, Or Losing - Garbage
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/02/winning-in-neither-name-nor-spirit/
======
jfb
Why the zero-sum game? People like me hire iOS for some reasons; others hire
android. The world of computing is large enough to contain multiples.

That I think Android is profoundly misguided is almost perfectly
counterweighted by those who find iOS restrictions laughable.

